# Ok to cut poodle hair before adult coat is fully there?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, please consider finding a Poodle groomer who is knowledgeable about the breed. You have been given absolutely inaccurate information, and yes, Poodle puppies can get haircuts. And should. Your breeder started her out well in this regard.

Your poor wrists! You are working so hard and doing a great job, just find you a new groomer for sure 😊. Your closest Poodle Club breeder referral person might have suggestions.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes. Please find a new groomer and save your energy and the stress on your body by having your pup cut to a length you can keep up with comfortably. Your pup's coat texture will change as they get their adult fur whether you cut them frequently as a puppy or not. The only reason not to cut a poodle puppy's hair is if you're trying to keep the soft puppy fluff as long as possible, but as soon as the coat change begins the fluff will matt like crazy if you continue on this trajectory. 

You've been doing amazing to keep up with all of that coat, and clearly care for your dogs, but this groomer is doing you a huge disservice. Also don't be afraid to do her face yourself, I find it to be the easiest part of a poodle to groom. There are lots of helpful YouTube videos demonstrating how.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> Hi, please consider finding a Poodle groomer who is knowledgeable about the breed. You have been given absolutely inaccurate information, and yes, Poodle puppies can get haircuts. And should. Your breeder started her out well in this regard.
> 
> Your poor wrists! You are working so hard and doing a great job, just find you a new groomer for sure 😊. Your closest Poodle Club breeder referral person might have suggestions.


I looked around when i got her at first, but had not found anything for clubs and even breeders I found her breeder multiple states away, reason why I had settle to keep bringing her to that groomer and always bathed her myself. But now I am definitely back on the search, at least I loose nothing bringing her at just a different groomer even if they are not 100% specialize on poodle, maybe this guy is ok to bath my other dogs that don't require hair cuts but clearly as no clue about poodles. Thank you for the encouragements =)


----------



## Poodle2021 (Mar 14, 2021)

I’d take your clippers and clip her down with a 7 blade. She looks gorgeous, you have done a wonderful job keeping her mat-free. But shaving down at this stage really will be a game-changer for you.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I am so sorry you have been misled like this. There is no way I could have maintained such a long coat on my puppy. He constantly tried to pee and sleep in it.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Holy moly that's a lot of fluff. Ya your groomer's not poodle smart, bless their heart.

More hair = more upkeep = more crazy furparent -> shave it off -> short hair = low maintance -> "I think I want to grow it out again".

Then cycle just repeats itself lol.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I can’t believe a groomer would tell you that. They, besides a breeder, should know that there’s absolutely no affect to how a single coated dogs hair turns out by adulthood. They need to learn how incorrect and harmful this is for the single coated dogs they groom. I chopped off all of my dog’s hair super short at 14 weeks because I thought she looked too much like a round ball of fur. I’ve done all her grooming for her 2.5 years of life. I had absolutely zero experience with dog grooming but I resolved that I’d be doing it myself.
I couldn’t even imagine maintaining a years worth of growth alongside with coat change. That fluffy puppy fur on top mixing with the more curly adult coat coming in is a brushing nightmare. even on hair shorter than that! You can have that easy to maintain hair ASAP! I’d recommend going no longer than 1/2” long in that case. Because it grows back FAST after the appointment. And if you decide you want it longer it won’t take long at all

How do we shave the face ourselves? 1. Watch lots and lots of YouTube videos. 2. Use a 10 blade on a regular clipper or the 5 in 1 bravura blade. Its good length where you won’t have to worry about causing razor burn by clipping too short. Since you have a bravura you don’t have to worry about the blade getting hot quickly the way it does on standard clippers which is good. 3. The main thing, just jump in and do it! We all start as nervous newbies. Just fake it and portray firmness and confidence. Dogs respond better to a former touch rather than soft and timid handling. Get them up on a raised surface that isn’t slippery if you can. Both for your back and so the dog knows it’s grooming time and won’t try to run away or squirm a lot.
4. The last thing, and this is huge, is do not expect perfect behavior from the dog or being able to complete a full face shave in one session. Work in short sessions with treats and it will be less stressful to you and your dog. You won’t be able to get all the hairs around the lips and eyes at first but you and your dog will work up to it! Since you are doing professional grooms it doesn’t hurt to practice shaving the face and feet in between.

I also highly recommend this book as a great reference! Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference: Kalstone, Shirlee: 9781630260279: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

By the way your dog is beautiful


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Love your poodle - so cute.

OMG - you need to find a real groomer or do it yourself. I don't know if where you live people who groom dogs need any credentials or they can just open up a shop - but where you are going is not someone properly trained in grooming. Full of misinformation and clearly not grooming your poodle correctly. I can't imagine that even the most inexperienced groomer wouldn't know how to shave a poodle face and that their coats can be cut at any time - it will not affect the growth of their adult coat.

You're in the worst of the coat change where the new adult textured hair is growing in and tangling with the puppy hair texture. Most people shave their dogs short while the adult coat grows in to avoid dealing with mats. 

Those of us who groom at home ourselves all started with no experience - just a leap of faith, some grooming tools and books, videos and help on line. There's so many good resources beginning here at PF to get started. Since you're washing your dog at home yourself, you might was well do the rest of the work too. You can do it.

Or find a groomer - one who is properly trained.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

wow thank you so much to all of you for your fast replies! I had no clue there was such an active community for poodles out there! I wish I asked here sooner but Im glad I did now ^^ I feel much better about my situation and have a little more courage to start trying doing it myself =) Im going to also look for another groomer so she can still get used to get groomed by others than me , it in case sometime I can't do it for whatever reason. ^^


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Your brushing is very impressive!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

People who breed for show usually start clipping face/feet/tail at 4 or 5 weeks of age so the puppies become comfortable with grooming. On the body, I recommend using a 5 or a 7 blade on youngsters who are not going to be shown. Every so often someone on this forum posts a message stating that a groomer has told them to wait for months before clipping. That, IMHO, is a road that leads to a poodle who is never going to accept normal grooming procedures! Groomers like that are making themselves miserable in the long run!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Uh... I'm thinking that maybe your groomer isn't very well versed on Poodles? You can definitely cut your puppy's hair before their adult coat is completely grown out and their puppy coat is gone. Actually, it's during coat change that a lot of Poodles get cut down completely, anyway. My ten month old SPoo was in a modified Miami clip for several months before being taken down completely with a #10 blade the beginning of November, and it's made life so much easier, and his adult coat is coming in nicely.

Scruff Puppy Miami a few months ago.

2021-9-24 Simon DSC_4587 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Royal Dutch a month after being stripped down.

2021-12-16 Simon &amp; See-See DSC_6799 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> I have a almost one year old Standard poodle female, except for her face being shaved by the groomer her hair as never been cut.
> 
> When we just got her I asked the groomer when I could schedule her first cut, he told me that you were not supposed to cut their hair before they had their full adult coats,otherwise it was to "reset their baby hair" or do something super bad of the sorts. He was also very reticent to shave her face asking multiple time if I was really sure, because the hair would not grow back the same after etc. I was very clear that I intended of keeping her face shave forever even me getting a poodle a big part for my choice was the fact that we could shave and cut their hair for easier maintenance. When we just got her the breeder had shaved her face and feet, so I thought it was odd him saying the fur wasnt to grow back normal, as it was pretty long by the time she had all her shots and we brought her to the groomer the first time and her hair looked perfectly normal. Also when she was very little she injured herself pretty badly on a front paw while playing and the vet had to shave a good part of the front of her paw to clean the wound and make sure it didn't needed stitches. When the groomer saw this he said that the fur was probably not to grow back normal etc.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness ofc you can cut the hair. Many folks even shave the dog to the skin during coat change to get rid of the puppy hair and just have the adult coat come in. The groomer has no idea what they’re talking about and probably has no idea how to clip poodles 🥲


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I am astonished by how good your dog looks with a coat that long. You are doing an absolutely amazing job. 

It does sound like your groomer is ignorant about poodle coats. His reluctance to trim the coat of a breed like a Golden Retriever, Chow, or German Shepherd is correct. He might even be correct for an F1 Goldendoodle that inherited a shedding coat. At bare minimum it could take years for the guard hairs to fully regrow; some groomers and vets report some dogs never regrow the hair after a shave. However, a poodle has a different type of coat. It grows continuously, and it needs to be regularly trimmed just like human hair. 

Personally, I would find another groomer. Southern New England has a high enough population density to support a variety of grooming businesses, and most should have encountered enough poodles and doodles to be able to trim one halfway competently. 

She probably will be cold if you need to go down to a quarter inch when she gets trimmed. A full inch should be fine. However, you might not have a choice if she has too many mats under that long coat. I used to shave my previous pair down each March to welcome in the start of mud season. They would curl up into tight little balls on the sofa afterwards. I put them in sweaters until they adjusted.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

We let Whiskey keep his floof until about 8 months and then my arms decided we couldn’t handle the mats anymore so he got a major trim. I was so glad after because our 4 hour grooms went down to about 1-2 hours. And he started to love brushing and stopped avoiding the groom sessions. 

I regret not doing the first major groom earlier because he’s wriggly for grooms now…


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> wow thank you so much to all of you for your fast replies! I had no clue there was such an active community for poodles out there! I wish I asked here sooner but Im glad I did now ^^ I feel much better about my situation and have a little more courage to start trying doing it myself =) Im going to also look for another groomer so she can still get used to get groomed by others than me , it in case sometime I can't do it for whatever reason. ^^


Anywhere near Granby, CT? If yes, I can recommend "Valley Dog" for poodle grooming.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Wow! Your pup is so pretty and that groomer can't know poodles.

You've done a titanic job keeping her coat in order. Time to give you both a break!!

Yes, you can learn to do the grooming but I'd recommend first getting her to a very poodle-savvy, very kind and understanding groomer for the first trim or three. I say this because she's essentially that several week old puppy who last had clippers on them when the breeder did the initial clips.

You and she will likely need pro handling those first few grooms.

Contact one of the official Poodle Breed Clubs in your area to ask if they have suggestions for poodle-savvy groomers near you. If you dive in to the individual sites, some have groomer recommendations. If none are listed, try the breeder referral person or the breed rescue people.
Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Holy heck, no you should start grooming puppies all around when they are young so they become accustomed to regular attention to their coats, nails, etc.









Teaching grooming behavior to puppies


I have often thought of this, but have a few minutes now to post on this topic here. Given that I think we all have either had a hard time with certain aspects of grooming puppies or seen some upsetting YouTube videos of dogs really suffering through grooming I would like to see us collect...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> I bough the bravura recommended by the breeder when we got her,


This will need input from our spoo home groomers, but I don't think the Bravura is going to get thru that incredible coat. The cordless clippers are great and can do very well for face, feet, and tail, as well as general maintenance, but I don't think it'll have the torque to get thru her coat right now.


When you plan to use the Brav, if you haven't already, getting the steel comb set is highly recommended if you want to keep any length at all.

Without the combs, these are the lengths of the 5 in 1 blade:
The 5 in 1 blade allows you to switch the clipper blade settings from #9 which will leave approximately 2 mm length of coat fur, #10 will also leave approximately 2 mm length of coat fur, #15 will leave approximately 1.2 mm length of coat, #30 will leave approximately 0.5 mm length of coat fur, and #40 is generally for short surgical type cuts. You'd do face, feet, and sani with just this blade. For the body, you'd get the steel guard combs which fit over the blade to increase the cut length.














In this view of the 5 in 1 the shortest setting (#40) is to the far right, the longest (#9) is to the far left. Where it sits in the photo is #15. When using the combs move the setting to the far right, #40.

The #10 in these photos is the longest that the Brav will leave, without adding the combs.























Available (usually) many places
The Wahl combs can be bought in a set or individually if you think you'd only use 4-5 specific lengths. It isn't that much more to get the full kit and they come with the storage box.
Be sure you're getting these which slide over the sides of the blade. These fit the 5 in 1 blade of the Bravura.











Wahl Stainless Steel Guide Comb Set for 5-in-1 Blades (cherrybrook.com)











I'm adding links to videos of a groomer that I found easy to follow. I watch as much for how she handles the clippers and other tools as much as the actual grooming.
Only one spoo here but the basics should be much the same.



















There's a lot of groomers doing videos but I suggest sticking to no more than a couple at first.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> This will need input from our spoo home groomers, but I don't think the Bravura is going to get thru that incredible coat. The cordless clippers are great and can do very well for face, feet, and tail, as well as general maintenance, but I don't think it'll have the torque to get thru her coat right now.


There is no way the Bravura would get through Bobby’s coat. I use a heavy duty corded clipper for most of his coat and the Bravura for his face, feet, and sanitary.

I’m sorry, Lolabonanasheep, that you got poor advice regarding poodle grooming.You have definitely done an absolutely amazing job of keep up your poodle’s coat. I can’t imagine all the work! I just find it incredulous that you were given such advice because it’s not only the coat care itself but it’s the whole process of getting a young dog trained and used to the whole grooming process which it seems to me, every groomer would be taught even if poodles aren’t a groomer’s specialty. I’ve read a fair number of grooming books from the library so I could learn home grooming and I am quite sure that pretty much all of them mention starting the training process early and every one of them that had a section on poodles provided the information needed to properly care for poodle coats. The poodle coat was generally referred to as unique in even the basic library books so wouldn’t that information be provided in grooming school? I’m shocked that this person wasn’t taught that. 

Anyway, so glad you reached out to the Poodle Forum. Wishing you the best in finding a groomer and/or learning to groom on your own. There are lots of threads on the home grooming process. Keep us updated on the grooming journey! 😊


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

When I cut my puppy down from the show puppy cut to a short pet cut I debulked the jacket (around the chest where she was fluffiest) with scissors and then evened things with clippers.

So I did not take or point the scissors towards the body. Just took the fluff down a bit so the clippers could slide through more easily.

Its a shame that the poodle hasnt been clipped. But since its been brushed so much and bathed thats at least something. Its not a complete stranger to grooming. In some ways probably more used to it than those who have been kept short.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m not a spoo owner, but I definitely wouldn’t use a bravura for grooming anything but face, feet, and privates on my mini pood. And boy is it great to have for those areas.
For testing purposes I’ve tried a few swipes on the body. It did go through, but could only cut through very small sections at a time, needing the hair swept away from the blade before being able to continue on. If I was in a pinch I could use the bravura to shave down everything but it would take for-ev-er! If I was a new groomer trying that for the first time I’d probably be super discouraged on home grooming. I still need the full blade size and power of a corded clipper to do the body. I think my mini has a pretty average quality poodle coat as far as thickness and coarseness for the breed standard.
Of course, buying a set of clippers, a couple 10 blades, and steel guard combs is another costly investment. But if anyone is serious about home grooming, that investment pays itself back pretty quickly. Especially a spoo where the cost of pro grooming is $$$$$ but well deserved by the pros. 

@LolaBonanaSheep you really have done a great job in keeping your dogs coat maintained. Better than many of the best intentioned poodle owners! You most definitely will be able to learn any aspect of grooming you set your mind to. And boy, it is soooo easy to run a corded clipper with a guard comb over the body to clip it down short and get that easy to maintain coat on your own time schedule and convenience. 
But it’s certainly still good to find a groomer and continue to use them while both you and your dog are learning how to handle grooming.

I don’t think I saw it mentioned, but what is your dogs name? We love poodles here but most of us love dog or animals in general. Feel free to share as many pics of your poodle and Akita as your heart desires. 😉


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

She really must be a total doll of a dog to put up with the amount of brushing and combing necessary to have kept up with that coat. Or you have the patience of a saint. If she's been doing ok with the face I would think she'll take to the clippers just fine. The feet might be a trial if they haven't been shaved since you got her, a lot of dogs don't the feel of clippers on them.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

I now have ordered a set of blade guide for the Bravura, but I will probably look for another more heavy duty also eventually, as it seem the bravura might not do the trick for full body_ (I am not going to try anything until she's been used to it at least a few time by a hopefully pro, will start on learning how to keep her face/feet clean with the bravura first)_, also bought the book recommended in Kindle Version, and she as an appointment to a different groomer on monday! I don't know if She is 100% poodle savy but there was a standard poodle that appeared to be very well clipped in the website Gallery. I hope she can do something with her =S , as I'm assuming shes not going to be very keen on getting shaved, although she is just sleeping the whole time I bath and dry her usually, Very different when it's a stranger in a strange place doing all this. At least we will be starting this year on the right foot, thanks to you all again, and I wish you all a Happy New Year in a few day ^^


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Misteline said:


> She really must be a total doll of a dog to put up with the amount of brushing and combing necessary to have kept up with that coat. Or you have the patience of a saint. If she's been doing ok with the face I would think she'll take to the clippers just fine. The feet might be a trial if they haven't been shaved since you got her, a lot of dogs don't the feel of clippers on them.


a little bit of both maybe, she's a doll and Im a saint.. the big Yak Cheese Chew sticks are the real heros😂. Usually she doesnt really like the other groomer shaving her face, she does put up some resistance to it, but not that terribly that its impossible. She does ok for her feet pads area. She Loves when I bath her though she just totally relax and always pretty much fall asleep, same for the drying she just lays on me and want to sleep so I have to hold her up and she lays her head on my shoulder to dry her belly and paws


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Even poodles who have been groomed regularly from early puppyhood are likely to put up some resistance to face and/or feet. You seem to be really doing well with the coat, so you just need a little help. I'm hoping you find someone in a local poodle club who can teach you.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

My (very limited) experience with poodles is that a body trim is no big deal. Much, much easier (and quicker!) than doing face and feet. I can’t wait to see her after Monday’s groom. It probably also isn’t as ticklish since you’re not going as close to the skin, just like my kids are way less fussy about the top of their heads being shaved with a comb than the sides and back where I trim it shorter - just my thoughts.


----------



## Elizabeth runs (Dec 28, 2021)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> I have a almost one year old Standard poodle female, except for her face being shaved by the groomer her hair as never been cut.
> 
> When we just got her I asked the groomer when I could schedule her first cut, he told me that you were not supposed to cut their hair before they had their full adult coats,otherwise it was to "reset their baby hair" or do something super bad of the sorts. He was also very reticent to shave her face asking multiple time if I was really sure, because the hair would not grow back the same after etc. I was very clear that I intended of keeping her face shave forever even me getting a poodle a big part for my choice was the fact that we could shave and cut their hair for easier maintenance. When we just got her the breeder had shaved her face and feet, so I thought it was odd him saying the fur wasnt to grow back normal, as it was pretty long by the time she had all her shots and we brought her to the groomer the first time and her hair looked perfectly normal. Also when she was very little she injured herself pretty badly on a front paw while playing and the vet had to shave a good part of the front of her paw to clean the wound and make sure it didn't needed stitches. When the groomer saw this he said that the fur was probably not to grow back normal etc.
> 
> ...


Your groomer knows nothing about dog hair at all. Once out of the follicle, nothing you do with clippers or scissors can change the growth of the hair. Get another groomer, an experienced one and clip away. I have clipped 4 month olds down to 1 cm and their coat comes back fine.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you have an electric toothbrush or a shaver around your house, put her where you've been doing the brushing and just turn the device on near her and let her investigate. Maybe using the Bravura you already have is the best idea. Just pop the blade off so there's no chance of scaring yourself. Just run it near her, let her feel it on her, run it over her body to familiarize her. Touch her feet a lot. Keep treats handy to distract and reward frequently, if she seems concerned


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Personally I use the bravura for full body trims on my minipoo with no issue. He prefers it because it is quieter and vibrates very little. However.... the hair must be 100% brushed out for it to go through with a comb attachment. And my dog's hair is not crazy dense. Most spoos have denser hair so the bravura may not be able to handle it. But it is also possible that it will.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

When I tried using the bravura-level trimmer on the puppy coat, it either flattened out and then popped back up after or got bogged down every couple of inches, even on freshly washed, dried, and impeccably combed fluff. Using the corded clipper, there is no contest; it glides through effortlessly.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

You poor thing. You got stuck with the worst groomer I've ever heard of... a groomer who doesn't wanna groom a dog. Unbelievable!! Other people above said it already but poodle puppies need to be groomed from the very beginning to get them used to clippers/scissors because they need to be clipped regularly so they don't get matted. Even when you brush or comb regularly these dogs will get mats if their hair is too long. Find another groomer who will shave your beautiful puppy down to a short cut. If you're worried that your puppy will be cold, buy some cute jackets. Easy peasy. 

Btw, It would have been so easy for you to search for this information online months ago. Here's something from the American Kennel Club. Read down to 12 weeks & it's about grooming.








How to Train a Poodle Puppy: Poodle Milestone Timeline


If you have a new Poodle at home, here's everything you need to know about Poodle puppy training. All three varieties of Poodles have similar timelines.




www.akc.org


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Interestingly, I had a groomer's assistant tell me the same thing, don't trim the coat, when I first got baby Pogo back in 2010. She also mistook him for a doodle. I noped out and took him to a friend's groomer instead.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Interestingly, I had a groomer's assistant tell me the same thing, don't trim the coat, when I first got baby Pogo back in 2010. She also mistook him for a doodle. I noped out and took him to a friend's groomer instead.


 Funny to confuse when the person specifically tell you it is a pure breed Standard Poodle. The groomer I was bringing her to, knew 100% what she was OTL . Not sure what is worst, not being able to identify and give wrong advice or knowing what the dog is and giving wrong advice LOL Though maybe he just didnt believe me and didnt say so


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

buddyrose said:


> You poor thing. You got stuck with the worst groomer I've ever heard of... a groomer who doesn't wanna groom a dog. Unbelievable!! Other people above said it already but poodle puppies need to be groomed from the very beginning to get them used to clippers/scissors because they need to be clipped regularly so they don't get matted. Even when you brush or comb regularly these dogs will get mats if their hair is too long. Find another groomer who will shave your beautiful puppy down to a short cut. If you're worried that your puppy will be cold, buy some cute jackets. Easy peasy.
> 
> Btw, It would have been so easy for you to search for this information online months ago. Here's something from the American Kennel Club. Read down to 12 weeks & it's about grooming.
> 
> ...


Yes it would have been easy to look, MUCH EASIER 😂. I did before I even had her but most was talking about coat care in general terms, even that link mostly speaks about general grooming, and specifies shaving face feet and tail but there is no mention of the rest of the hair trimming in details, most thing I read was similar nothing about specific age and full body shaves. Sometime google does not give answers and just spam you with crappy websites "top list" that link stuff to buy on amazon LOL. But mostly until now I just assumed he would not have given me such a wrong information, as he was technically correct with my 2 other dogs that just need bathing and nail trim. He gave me attitude for the fur that was already trimmed on her, I just felt I was wrong and that I did something bad( like a scolded child😂) ,so didn't look further after that . I just kept on brushing and bathing and force drying and it wasn't bad at the beginning and even until not that long ago, until my wrist couldn't handle it anymore and realized that its pretty much impossible to maintain her coat 😂. So I looked to see how on earth do people do it and I don't even know how I found this poodle forum. Then I asked and realized how wrong that was . Soon it will all be over and hopefully new groomer will be good for her and shell have a nice short cut  maybe a Good lesson on listening to gut feeling and a person's own logic and not always to what we believe and "authority" on a certain subject first.🤷‍♀️


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

There is an awesome quote from Maya Angelou:
“Do the best you can until you know better. Then when you know better, do better.”

You're not responsible for someone who's in a position of trust not knowing something. Have you let the manager or owner know? It could be a kindness to other poodle owners who cross his path.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Ahhh. Where you saw this: >>even that link mostly speaks about general grooming, and specifies shaving face feet and tail but there is no mention of the rest of the hair trimming in details, most thing I read was similar nothing about specific age and full body shaves.<< most of us understood that to mean "full body". Even though they only mention face and feet, they use the word grooming, and that's the whole body. But I could see how you would think somebody who was doing it for a living might know more than you. I feel bad because you really had someone who didn't have any idea what they were talking about. But here's the good news. Now you'll find a groomer who will shave your pup down and then you can start learning to do-it-yourself. It'll be much easier for you with a shorter cut from a professional groomer. It's time consuming but when I see some of the YouTube groomers and how rough and insensitive they are to scared dogs, my blood boils so I'd rather do it myself. I'm glad you found this site. There are a lot of experienced poodle people who love sharing. Good luck.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Here's something from the AKC which might be a neutral opener.

*Twelve Weeks*

"...For Poodles, grooming is a key part of development. You’ll want to start grooming early. According to Jason, many breeders will start some type of grooming—like trimming their Poodles’ face—around four to six weeks. Nail trimming can start as young as three days old to prevent the pup’s from scratching mom when they’re nursing.

One reason why you want to groom Poodles early on is just to get them used to being groomed.

“You want them to experience it and make it a positive experience of what the grooming process is,” says Jason. “Go in slow steps. I might just clipper their face the first time. And then a week later, I start clipping their feet and then their tail.”

Grooming is an important part of Poodle hygiene. Poodles are one of the few dog breeds that doesn’t shed.

“They don’t shed,” says Jason. “Unless you cut their hair, their hair would just grow indefinitely.”

Besides hair growth that’s out of control, the coat also can mat if not properly groomed. Poodles are shaved around their feet, face and feet. Many owners will also want the Poodle’s tail to stand out.

“It’s partly hygiene, and it’s partly aesthetic,” says Jason.

*16 to 18 Weeks*
At around this time, it’s probably a good idea to take a Poodle to a professional groomer.

Waiting about 16 weeks is important because most dogs have had all their vaccines by this time, and it’s safe to take them out into public spaces like to obedience classes. “They can go once they’ve had at least up to their 16 weeks shot,” says Jason.

Once your puppy has had all of her shots, taking her to a pro groomer is important, the main reason being that professionals tend to have more expertise. “A professional groomer would know what trims are appropriate for what breeds and how to trim their tails or head,” says Jason.

How to Train a Poodle Puppy: Poodle Milestone Timeline (akc.org)


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This is not a Poodle requiring a shave down, unless the owner wishes it. LolaBononaSheep naturally and sensibly put her trust in a _professional_ groomer. It's not her fault that groomer falls many notches below par. I am not fond of any implications this new owner erred in her reading of multiple grooming info links, or that she has not kept up the coat, which she has, at a not small cost to her body.

I celebrate LolaBononaSheep and her work, and congratulate her on asking here and finding a new groomer, who will hopefully recognize the treasure of a client s/he has gained 😊.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

You know what I'm not fond of? Comments taking umbrage over neutral, not judgmental posts based on how you interpret them. Fortunately, the OP didn't have your reaction to people helping her.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> There is an awesome quote from Maya Angelou:
> “Do the best you can until you know better. Then when you know better, do better.”
> 
> You're not responsible for someone who's in a position of trust not knowing something. Have you let the manager or owner know? It could be a kindness to other poodle owners who cross his path.


he is the owner/manager =/


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> he is the owner/manager =/


Wow! That's too bad. See if you like this groomer's video instructions on youtube. I really like her because she's kind to the dogs and explains what she is doing and why. I subscribed to her channel and want to watch her other videos because I really like this one.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

buddyrose said:


> Ahhh. Where you saw this: >>even that link mostly speaks about general grooming, and specifies shaving face feet and tail but there is no mention of the rest of the hair trimming in details, most thing I read was similar nothing about specific age and full body shaves.<< most of us understood that to mean "full body". Even though they only mention face and feet, they use the word grooming, and that's the whole body. But I could see how you would think somebody who was doing it for a living might know more than you. I feel bad because you really had someone who didn't have any idea what they were talking about. But here's the good news. Now you'll find a groomer who will shave your pup down and then you can start learning to do-it-yourself. It'll be much easier for you with a shorter cut from a professional groomer. It's time consuming but when I see some of the YouTube groomers and how rough and insensitive they are to scared dogs, my blood boils so I'd rather do it myself. I'm glad you found this site. There are a lot of experienced poodle people who love sharing. Good luck.





buddyrose said:


> Ahhh. Where you saw this: >>even that link mostly speaks about general grooming, and specifies shaving face feet and tail but there is no mention of the rest of the hair trimming in details, most thing I read was similar nothing about specific age and full body shaves.<< most of us understood that to mean "full body". Even though they only mention face and feet, they use the word grooming, and that's the whole body. But I could see how you would think somebody who was doing it for a living might know more than you. I feel bad because you really had someone who didn't have any idea what they were talking about. But here's the good news. Now you'll find a groomer who will shave your pup down and then you can start learning to do-it-yourself. It'll be much easier for you with a shorter cut from a professional groomer. It's time consuming but when I see some of the YouTube groomers and how rough and insensitive they are to scared dogs, my blood boils so I'd rather do it myself. I'm glad you found this site. There are a lot of experienced poodle people who love sharing. Good luck.


my problem is that the word "grooming" doesn't imply shaving or cutting at all, in any definition of the word, it just imply cleaning/brushing/bathing'"maintaining" at least from all dictionnaries I could find online.
-"the act of cleaning an animal, often by brushing its fur:"
-"the things that you do to make your appearance clean and neat, for example brushing your hair, or the things that you do to keep an animal's hair or fur clean and neat: "
"_-noun_ "the practice of brushing and cleaning the coat of a horse, dog, or other animal."
-"regular grooming is essential to the well-being of your dog"
-"_Grooming_ refers to the things that people do to keep themselves clean and make their face, hair, and skin look nice. "

"the activity of animals cleaning themselves or one another "
"Washing or cleaning yourself or someone else "
" *: *to clean and maintain the appearance of (an animal) especially *: *to maintain the health and condition of the coat of (a horse, dog, etc.) by brushing, combing, currying, or similar attention "
"The practice of brushing and cleaning the coat of a horse, dog, or other animal. "

So if a person is aware that a poodle hair needs to be clipped down from very young and that it's safe to do so then you assume it. But if you don't know it's not very clear by the definition of the words itself.Plus the fact that If you google "poodle, puppy hair clip/puppy clip/puppy clipping" it just show the actual "puppy clip" that as that name/ I think it does add to the confusion. If you don't know and you search and you see tones of pictures with sentences like " my (insert dog name) first "puppy clip" and the dogs are all adult Standard poodle. It really is confusing if you never had a dog with similar coat before. I would have needed a clear print " _YOU ARE ALLOWED AND IT IS RECOMMENDED TO TRIM/CLIP/SHAVE YOUR STANDARD POODLE HAIR. ALL OVER HIS BODY, EVEN WHEN VERY YOUNG PUPPY, BY THE WAY YOUR CURRENT GROOMER IS WRONG! _"😂😂😂


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

buddyrose said:


> Wow! That's too bad. See if you like this groomer's video instructions on youtube. I really like her because she's kind to the dogs and explains what she is doing and why. I subscribed to her channel and want to watch her other videos because I really like this one.


I do follow her ^^ she as really helped me to learn line brushing and maintaining my other long double/coated properly. I do love her general attitude and her openness on sharing all of her grooming secrets. I build up my cheaposs "pressure shampoo sprayer?" after seeing her review of a professional one that looked to clean so well, but it was over a 1000$😂. But if you take a Xl painting from home depot, a cheap 45$ sump-pump and plug a hose to it with a narrow adjustable nozzle. BAM you have a really nice shampooing machine that cleans the fur without tangling and used way less shampoo =D!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What is your plan for her upcoming groom? My girl is a few months younger, but up until last week, she still had a lot of fluff. You don’t have to go all the way down to a retriever clip or kennel clip or anything else unless you just want to. Phoebe’s current topknot, tail, and bracelets do not take long to keep neat and tangle free. Before and after.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Starla said:


> What is your plan for her upcoming groom? My girl is a few months younger, but up until last week, she still had a lot of fluff. You don’t have to go all the way down to a retriever clip or kennel clip or anything else unless you just want to. Phoebe’s current topknot, tail, and bracelets do not take long to keep neat and tangle free. Before and after.
> View attachment 486370
> View attachment 486371


I might very well show this to the groomer , it looks very nice ^^, she rescheduled for wednesday instead of monday so it gives me a bit more time to decide. At same time I wonder If I should just ask her to trim short every where except maybe her ears and top knot , that way I can give my wrist a full break to heal, I just can't bring myself to shave her ears and head 😬


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I love the retriever clip. Here's Elroy freshly groomed. Easy to maintain. Tail, ears, and top knot left longer, the rest is reasonably short.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Now my appointment got cancelled again. I was waiting outside my house for her to arrive 10 min pass the appointment time. I went back in because it's raining a bit, I happened to check my email and I saw she had reschedule at 12:42 (appointment at 1PM ) -*_*- I know stuff happen but at least she could have texted so there is more chance I see the notification. Especially I got a confirmation email for the appointment yesterday. She just go and change it in their google "appointment/schedule".... I've been trying to keep brushing her with my wrist hurting so she's not a giant mat mess by the time of her appointment but how many more time are they going to reschedule me? It almost look like she'll do it whenever will be her convenience so she just keep cancelling and rescheduling. Why don't you just text me 5 min whenever you want to come and do the job, I'll be waiting? 😂 Sorry for my venting, annoyed by business/doctors etc charging fees for cancellation less than 24h before but they can waste your time and cancel 5 min before appointment 😒. I just have so much anxiety for that appointment already and it just keep getting pushed back. I really want to just shave her myself at that point. I might cave in and try, worst case she'll have to pass over my hack job, what do you guys think? 😬 Wish me luck


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> Now my appointment got cancelled again. I was waiting outside my house for her to arrive 10 min pass the appointment time. I went back in because it's raining a bit, I happened to check my email and I saw she had reschedule at 12:42 (appointment at 1PM ) -*_*- I know stuff happen but at least she could have texted so there is more chance I see the notification. Especially I got a confirmation email for the appointment yesterday. She just go and change it in their google "appointment/schedule".... I've been trying to keep brushing her with my wrist hurting so she's not a giant mat mess by the time of her appointment but how many more time are they going to reschedule me? It almost look like she'll do it whenever will be her convenience so she just keep cancelling and rescheduling. Why don't you just text me 5 min whenever you want to come and do the job, I'll be waiting? 😂 Sorry for my venting, annoyed by business/doctors etc charging fees for cancellation less than 24h before but they can waste your time and cancel 5 min before appointment 😒. I just have so much anxiety for that appointment already and it just keep getting pushed back. I really want to just shave her myself at that point. I might cave in and try, worst case she'll have to pass over my hack job, what do you guys think? 😬 Wish me luck


Yeah that's more than a bit ridiculous. I say go for it!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That is so frustrating!! If I can do it, you can do it. Really, trimming the body hair down is no big deal.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I did Annie's first full body groom myself. It was really easy to do! I did a clipper comb on her back, and scissored her legs. 

I say go for it.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> ...... I might cave in and try, worst case she'll have to pass over my hack job, what do you guys think? 😬 Wish me luck


Go for it. Put a bigger guard on your clipper and start on the back going from neck towards tail. Since the hair is so long, you probably want to move your clippers slowly, in small sections, so as not to get tangled up. You may think there are no knots or matts but there could be at the roots. Even if you get her body to be more manageable it will save you a lot of time and energy. Then if you want to go shorter, put a smaller guard on & do it again. Remember she may be frightened by the noise of the clippers so turn them on and let her just kind of sniff it without you doing anything for a few seconds. Good luck.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> Now my appointment got cancelled again. I was waiting outside my house for her to arrive 10 min pass the appointment time. I went back in because it's raining a bit, I happened to check my email and I saw she had reschedule at 12:42 (appointment at 1PM ) -*_*- I know stuff happen but at least she could have texted so there is more chance I see the notification. Especially I got a confirmation email for the appointment yesterday. She just go and change it in their google "appointment/schedule".... I've been trying to keep brushing her with my wrist hurting so she's not a giant mat mess by the time of her appointment but how many more time are they going to reschedule me? It almost look like she'll do it whenever will be her convenience so she just keep cancelling and rescheduling. Why don't you just text me 5 min whenever you want to come and do the job, I'll be waiting? 😂 Sorry for my venting, annoyed by business/doctors etc charging fees for cancellation less than 24h before but they can waste your time and cancel 5 min before appointment 😒. I just have so much anxiety for that appointment already and it just keep getting pushed back. I really want to just shave her myself at that point. I might cave in and try, worst case she'll have to pass over my hack job, what do you guys think? 😬 Wish me luck


Did she say why? What is the rescheduled date? I would call her and talk in person to make sure it won't be happening again.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

buddyrose said:


> Go for it. Put a bigger guard on your clipper and start on the back going from neck towards tail.


Didn't you mean that the other way around? One usually clips against the grain for a smooth effect.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I would just clip her yourself if they canncelled you appointment for no real reason, and want to push her next one off. Even if it's not the best job ever, it's hair, and it grows back. And each time you groom her, you will get better at it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What tools do you have to use? 

I know from experience it’s much harder to clip very long hair than hair that’s shorter. You might consider just cutting a a few inches leaving 2” of hair on your dog for the groomer to work with.

If you cut a few inches off and later decide you want to cut more and groom yourself it will be easier. Even a few inches off will make combing and brushing easier.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Update of today : I did her but, back legs and a part of her stomach, will have to finish the shaving tomorrow. The battery was empty and we needed to eat. 
I am AMAZED, she is such an sweet girl, I don't know why I was so worried she would not let me. she didn't even fight at all. The biggest struggle I had(so far) was she just wanted to lay on me or sleep the entire time, so I had to hold her but up quite a lot 😂 The bravura did struggle a bit, in the area near the crease of stomach/leg where it was matted, and it is overall pretty slow to remove all this fluff, but I think once it will be done it will be fine to maintain. I went pretty short,at first I started with a longer blade but it was even harder, like it was just brushing the hair down. So I used the #1- 1/2" , I think it might have look odd anyway to have the rest longer and the matted area much shorter. I did her stomach/sanitary area with the shortest red guide. I really was worried to do these area but Lola was so cooperative that I was really able to take my time and it wasn't so scary😌. 
I'm so glad the groomer cancelled, Now I love my poodle even more 🥰
Now I'm shopping good grooming shears, because I tried to cut a little bit in the long fluff with a pair of scissors I usually cut my husband's beard with... It did nothing.😂


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Your dog doesn't appear to be the only one with an excellent temperament, you have one too! Good for you working past your nerves and working at it. Home grooming is very rewarding and as you practice and work at it you'll be amazed at what you can do!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Now you KNOW we need pictures! 😍


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Standing ovation!! 👏👏👏 She must have been _impeccably_ clean and brushed out for the Bravura to get through her coat! Wow!

Our groomer recommends sticking to a more powerful corded clipper for the body of a spoo. But the Bravura is great for shaving more delicate areas or cleaning up a pretty short coat. 

Can’t wait to see pics.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

here the few I got after we were done. it's a bit raggedy but work in progress 😊 Also her butt look so small compare to all the floof left 😂


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Great job!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Looking good! And you can take all the time you need!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Brilliant work 😍🤩🥰😍🤩🤩🤩🤩!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

that’s great


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

You are so good. No wonder she is so sweet when you clip her. Congratulations.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh nice! 

I use Basil's trimmer from time to time on myself too. Hair is hair. Your husband will be estatic to know how much money you saved by doing it yourself - and your craft will only get better over time.

Here's a thread on pom poms/bracelet pattern lines if you don't yet have a foundation to build on:








Anyone intersted in a pom poms/bracelet grow out challenge?


I want to have a season to grow out Basil pom poms 110%. It's loud, I love it, but we need to add some serious fullness and length. Basil looks like she's walking around in high heels with tassels. If I was a furMom, then I would head right down to Nordstroms and get a pair (free returns...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Oh nice!
> 
> I use Basil's trimmer from time to time on myself too. Hair is hair. Your husband will be estatic to know how much money you saved by doing it yourself - and your craft will only get better over time.
> 
> ...


He already commented on it 😂


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Clippers and shears for poodles are, generally speaking, much better quality than the ones sold for human hair. This is especially important for poodles that have soft hair that can easily jam clipper blades. They are not cheap - a good pair of curved shears should cost a minimum of $150.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Clippers and shears for poodles are, generally speaking, much better quality than the ones sold for human hair. This is especially important for poodles that have soft hair that can easily jam clipper blades. They are not cheap - a good pair of curved shears should cost a minimum of $150.


Most good cutting tools tend to be on a certain price range I think, like kitchen knives or hand saws. I would never let anyone touch my beautiful fabric shears 😂


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> Most good cutting tools tend to be on a certain price range I think, like kitchen knives or hand saws. I would never let anyone touch my beautiful fabric shears 😂


I completely agree. I am a woodworker and I am really a fanatic about quality tools.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Johanna said:


> I completely agree. I am a woodworker and I am really a fanatic about quality tools.


Quality Tools fanatic club  I'm always obsessing on "what's the best" when I need to buy something I only want to buy things once and never need an upgrade, have no patience for thing's that "don't work" or have poor design . So I often wait for months before I make a decision , or have to post pone if I don't have the budget because I don't want to "waste" buying the cheap one that will annoy me in a month... not good when I need something now and haven't planned for it a while ago 😬


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Didn't you mean that the other way around? One usually clips against the grain for a smooth effect.


Johanna, No I meant go with the grain because her dog's hair is extra, extra long. IMO going against the grain with very long hair could get tangled up and hurt her pup. Now once it's shorter and more manageable she could go against the grain if she wanted a tighter cut. Anyway, I'm no expert. Just my opinion based on my experience as a hair stylist and barber on people and my own poodles.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

@LolaBonanaSheep haha sounds like your poodle behaves better on the table than mine does. I have to do more training. Still so wiggly...


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

buddyrose said:


> Johanna, No I meant go with the grain because her dog's hair is extra, extra long. IMO going against the grain with very long hair could get tangled up and hurt her pup.


Even when I cut a show standard with about 10 inches of neck hair down to a utility I clipped against the grain. That said, I suspect this may vary with coat quality. You do have to go slowly, though.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

curlflooffan said:


> @LolaBonanaSheep haha sounds like your poodle behaves better on the table than mine does. I have to do more training. Still so wiggly...


 I wish I had a grooming table, it was just done on the floor... much harder for my back and knees 😅


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> I wish I had a grooming table, it was just done on the floor... much harder for my back and knees 😅


I made do with the coffee table for a while. Not as nice as a real grooming table, but at least the dog was up off the floor.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> I wish I had a grooming table, it was just done on the floor... much harder for my back and knees 😅


Honestly I prefer doing it on the floor. I found standing to do it a lot more fatiguing, though if I go back to using the table I have an anti-fatigue mat I can try now. I usually shave him sitting on a cushion and only kneel when I need to. It also is a lot less dangerous if he wiggles or protests.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

At first we all just kinda use what we have. I'm limited on space, and frugal. I use the top of Basils 42" cage as our grooming platform (or my bed, depending on what we're doing). I use a 1/16th piece of scrap plywood then a yoga mat on top of the cage for her to stand on. Basil only weighs 40 pounds.

Something to think about and possibly try if your husband has some scrap laying around or other material you could use.

Some people here use their chest refrigerator too for their poodle to stand on.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> At first we all just kinda use what we have. I'm limited on space, and frugal. I use the top of Basils 42" cage as our grooming platform (or my bed, depending on what we're doing). I use a 1/16th piece of scrap plywood then a yoga mat on top of the cage for her to stand on. Basil only weighs 40 pounds.
> 
> Something to think about and possibly try if your husband has some scrap laying around or other material you could use.
> 
> Some people here use their chest refrigerator too for their poodle to stand on.


I feel like her cage is too flimsy to put her on I fear it would collapse😅shes a "big girl" I guess she is 50lbs so far even though she look quite skinny to me. The floor is ok though ,especially once most of her fur will be gone, the maintenance will be much easier 😊. I think I could try yoga mat on our coffee table to raise her from the ground a bit if I need.
also what is your cage brand? I was looking for a bigger one but they all seem even more poor quality than mine 🤔


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Well Evra is only 3kg and 30cm so it would be very uncomfortable to groom her on the floor. But it also means that I could get away with buy the smallest, cheapest folding grooming table. I like it, its pink 😁


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

You need to look at the gage if you want a wire crate. The lower the number, the heavier the wire. Other options include plastic airline crates or aluminum crates. Fair warning, though, that will experience serious sticker shock if you look into the last option, as they can run $800 to $1500, depending on the company and amount of customization you do. 

I have an old (like mid-1990s) MidWest Metals 32" drop pin crate that has survived a Doberman mix, a mutt, a GSD, and is now Simon's. It's very sturdy, and has the top to our dining room table on it, plus the youngest cat's crate on top of that.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

curlflooffan said:


> Well Evra is only 3kg and 30cm so it would be very uncomfortable to groom her on the floor. But it also means that I could get away with buy the smallest, cheapest folding grooming table. I like it, its pink 😁


that would work for my 3lbs chihuahua but his coat is so short he doesn't even need anything done that would require a table. The real wallet breaker is the 110lbs Akita ( genetic deformation he is long coat on top of this!) I would need the heaviest electric lift table and bath tub to be able to groom him myself( wich I consider anyway at this point because a couple visit to the groomer and it would almost pay itself), because I can't even lift him up to brush his butt and paws he is soooo heavy and not cooperative, he doesnt even fight he know he can just sit or lay down on his paws and it's almost impossible for me to move him😂


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> You need to look at the gage if you want a wire crate. The lower the number, the heavier the wire. Other options include plastic airline crates or aluminum crates. Fair warning, though, that will experience serious sticker shock if you look into the last option, as they can run $800 to $1500, depending on the company and amount of customization you do.
> 
> I have an old (like mid-1990s) MidWest Metals 32" drop pin crate that has survived a Doberman mix, a mutt, a GSD, and is now Simon's. It's very sturdy, and has the top to our dining room table on it, plus the youngest cat's crate on top of that.


oh boy yes for 800-1500$ I think I could just get a really nice electric grooming table at that point 😅


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> that would work for my 3lbs chihuahua but his coat is so short he doesn't even need anything done that would require a table. The real wallet breaker is the 110lbs Akita ( genetic deformation he is long coat on top of this!) I would need the heaviest electric lift table and bath tub to be able to groom him myself( wich I consider anyway at this point because a couple visit to the groomer and it would almost pay itself), because I can't even lift him up to brush his butt and paws he is soooo heavy and not cooperative, he doesnt even fight he know he can just sit or lay down on his paws and it's almost impossible for me to move him😂


My MIL keeps suggesting larger dogs to me. I think she feels that getting such a small poodle was a necessary but unfortunate compromise right now because we live in an apartment. But I love having a little dog. Its so convenient! 

Everything is little about her. Her little nosie, her little bed, her little crate, her little food bag, her little grooming table.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

curlflooffan said:


> My MIL keeps suggesting larger dogs to me. I think she feels that getting such a small poodle was a necessary but unfortunate compromise right now because we live in an apartment. But I love having a little dog. Its so convenient!
> 
> Everything is little about her. Her little nosie, her little bed, her little crate, her little food bag, her little grooming table.


Plus the food is so cheap with a little dog because they eat nothing, like in is entire life he probably will cost me less than what my big guy cost me in a few months even if I was to feed him Fillet Mignon exclusively😂 . Vaccines, flees&ticks preventive are way cheaper, any medication or care is always MUCH MUCH cheaper because they don't need much of anything and everything is done faster. They save you time also that way brushing grooming takes less long. They can ride with you if you need to take the plane or the bus or any public transportation. Will never be able to do this with my big dogs. Most landlord could tolerate small dogs but big ones are always a no Go. Most places even hotels will tolerate a small dogs in a carry bag or crate. No one wants your big dogs over, even if they are well behaved😂 Also generally speaking little dogs live quite longer, so you have them for a longer time in your life, no one wants their dog to die so having more years is definitely a plus 🥰 I think little dogs have many many positive to them it's not a compromise at all. I think it's the reverse big dogs are a compromise you usually have to sacrifice more on everything for the pleasure of big hugs and big cuddles,and a somewhat improved feeling of safety, there is almost nothing logical about it 😂


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I have this one:


















Amazon.com : MidWest Homes for Pets Newly Enhanced Single & Double Door iCrate Dog Crate, Includes Leak-Proof Pan, Floor Protecting Feet, Divider Panel & New Patented Features : Pet Kennels : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : MidWest Homes for Pets Newly Enhanced Single & Double Door iCrate Dog Crate, Includes Leak-Proof Pan, Floor Protecting Feet, Divider Panel & New Patented Features : Pet Kennels : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> that would work for my 3lbs chihuahua but his coat is so short he doesn't even need anything done that would require a table. The real wallet breaker is the 110lbs Akita ( genetic deformation he is long coat on top of this!) I would need the heaviest electric lift table and bath tub to be able to groom him myself( wich I consider anyway at this point because a couple visit to the groomer and it would almost pay itself), because I can't even lift him up to brush his butt and paws he is soooo heavy and not cooperative, he doesnt even fight he know he can just sit or lay down on his paws and it's almost impossible for me to move him😂


Amazon and Chewy carry folding "dog stairs" so big dogs can climb up onto a grooming table by themselves. I have the one pictured below that I bought for my last standard poodle. They are made by Master Equipment and currently cost $135.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Even when I cut a show standard with about 10 inches of neck hair down to a utility I clipped against the grain. That said, I suspect this may vary with coat quality. You do have to go slowly, though.


You may have more experience than me. Ginger is my second toy poodle so I've only groomed two poodles. I do go against the grain because before my dogs, I was a professional hair stylist who also did barber cuts. I thought it might be easier for the OP to go with the grain. You have more experience than me cutting dogs but I have more than her. I didn't want her to get tangled up. Thanks Johanna.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Amazon and Chewy carry folding "dog stairs" so big dogs can climb up onto a grooming table by themselves. I have the one pictured below that I bought for my last standard poodle. They are made by Master Equipment and currently cost $135.
> View attachment 486847


I have dog stairs we bought for the car because our jeep is quite high but he refuses to climb them , my husband always end up lifting him up😅


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

buddyrose said:


> You may have more experience than me. Ginger is my second toy poodle so I've only groomed two poodles. I do go against the grain because before my dogs, I was a professional hair stylist who also did barber cuts. I thought it might be easier for the OP to go with the grain. You have more experience than me cutting dogs but I have more than her. I didn't want her to get tangled up. Thanks Johanna.


I do find both way worked fine but I had to hold each section of the hair up as I was shaving and it was a very slow process for the parts I have done so far. I had a side shave and then buzz cut for many years so I'm use to shave/cut hair I also do my husband beard and hairs. I guess having a bit of experience with clippers even though not on dog might make it easier to start 😄


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> I do find both way worked fine but I had to hold each section of the hair up as I was shaving and it was a very slow process for the parts I have done so far. I had a side shave and then buzz cut for many years so I'm use to shave/cut hair I also do my husband beard and hairs. I guess having a bit of experience with clippers even though not on dog might make it easier to start 😄


OMG! YES! Definitely makes it easier especially once you get over the initial nerves and just do it. And holding up hair by sections is something I do too because it does stop the clippers from tangling. Once the hair is shorter it is sooooo much easier. It does take time to do the whole dog even when the dog is a toy poodle! hahahaha. I do it over days so neither of us get too stressed out. I can't wait to see the final result but what you've done so far looked really good. It's fun, right? 😊


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> I have dog stairs we bought for the car because our jeep is quite high but he refuses to climb them , my husband always end up lifting him up😅


Post a photo of the dog steps. They maybe too slippery. Are they plastic? I used double sided tape and put those Shelf Grip Liners that you can buy at Home Depot or Bed, Bath Beyond etc. on. That made a big difference.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

LolaBonanaSheep said:


> I do find both way worked fine but I had to hold each section of the hair up as I was shaving and it was a very slow process for the parts I have done so far. I had a side shave and then buzz cut for many years so I'm use to shave/cut hair I also do my husband beard and hairs. I guess having a bit of experience with clippers even though not on dog might make it easier to start 😄


Are you using a trimmer or clipper? Phoebe had so much fluff and the clipper went right through it, with no picking up, no bit by bit grooming. I previously took her body fluff down with the trimmer and it was slow going, carefully so I didn’t pull. It took me about 15 mins to go from jacket and pants to a Miami with clippers.

I cut my husbands and kids hair also (dog trimmers work even better on people hair than people clippers!) I think it does give you the confidence to just go for it with the dog.


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

buddyrose said:


> Post a photo of the dog steps. They maybe too slippery. Are they plastic? I used double sided tape and put those Shelf Grip Liners that you can buy at Home Depot or Bed, Bath Beyond etc. on. That made a big difference.


They are like a very solid plastic that you can fold/unfold but there is thick rug on it so not slippery. But he is quite stubborn and not food driven at all, so really hard to "positive" train him even with his favorite treats like cheese etc Definitely far from my poodle. I know they are supposed to be easy to train but I can't believe how easy she learn everything  and yes SO FUN to groom her 😊 I did her " V neck"/under chin and ears area earlier, That was the most scary so far she had some matting on that little floppy skin on her neck, it got me worried I was to nick her,even though I had the shortest guard blade on. Now that it's all gone it will be so much easier next time to just pass over everything and maintain. I also been doing just a little bit at a time and I skipped days in between.Yesterday I tried to do a bit but she didn't seem in the mood so I just stopped and today she was super cooperative. I can't wait to have "finish" and see what it will all look like at the end. Now I have to wait for my scissors to do the rest, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with her ears/hair/neck/chest area yet , I'll figure it out as I cut I guess 😂


----------



## LolaBonanaSheep (Dec 23, 2021)

Starla said:


> Are you using a trimmer or clipper? Phoebe had so much fluff and the clipper went right through it, with no picking up, no bit by bit grooming. I previously took her body fluff down with the trimmer and it was slow going, carefully so I didn’t pull. It took me about 15 mins to go from jacket and pants to a Miami with clippers.
> 
> I cut my husbands and kids hair also (dog trimmers work even better on people hair than people clippers!) I think it does give you the confidence to just go for it with the dog.


What is the difference between a trimmer and a clipper? I'm not sure, it's a Wahl's Bravura 😅 I think her hair is just very "silky" with a very slight bit of wave at the root especially the white parts( that is most of her body) it's just extreme puppy coat, so it just bends and floof back on itself as I pass and it all get tangled in the guard if I just try to "go normal" so I have to go very slow and hold the hair up and I put my big hair clasp in the surrounding hairs to hold it away. It would have been easire to just go with the blade and no guard on it but I feel "safer" that I won't nick her, with the blade guard and wanted her to have a bit of hair left, definitely makes it take longer though.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes, the bravura is a trimmer. Fantastic for face and feet but as you’ve found, not much match for a spoo’s dense fur. Clippers are more powerful than trimmers. If you want to keep grooming her in the future, I would recommend a clipper and set of clipper guards.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Although the terms are frequently used interchangeably in general discussion, for the most part, a trimmer is lighter duty and while may be used with the charging cord attached, is mostly used cordless.

Wahl goes their own way, calling both the lighter duty cordless and heavier duty corded "clippers", using "trimmer" for their Mini series.

These Wahl clippers, are primarily used without the cord. They'll do well for most miniature and toy poodles all over, well for FFT for most standards, and all over for some standards.
The KM cordless is an exception because it uses the same motor as the corded version.










The corded clipper motors have more torque which gives the power to go thru most any coat.

These are some Wahl corded clippers.










You get lighter weight and convenience with the cordless but possibly not the power to do the job.
It depends on the job.


----------

